# La Scala on television



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

2011/2012 Season's Opening: Don Giovanni - 7 December 2011

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/cinema-tv-radio/2011-2012/television.html

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

The video is not good but you can get an idea of what the opening was like:






http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...TJsB5Q?docId=dda7172745d046f0bcb2c9c13b53d6f6


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw the encore at the cinema just last night! It was great, everyone sounded amazing! The cast was awesome! And the production was so interesting and entertaining, I love fast scene changes!


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Missed the first act because I was at work.
Well done.


----------

